# Filson 257 Briefcase



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

Does anyone own this briefcase/computer bag? I'm not terribly fond of the tan color when new, but it appears to break in quite nicely, although a bit distressed looking for a business enviroment.

Has anyone purchased or own the brown version of this item? I'd like to hear your comments on all of this.

Alos, if anyonce can post pictures of either, or the olive version, that would be appreciated.

TT


----------



## PeterW (May 14, 2004)

I have my 19-yr old Filson briefcase under my desk right now.

Mine is as distressed as they get.

Frankly, mine is inelegant. I'm looking for a briefcase at the moment.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

I've got the 257 in tan and it looks like its going to take a few YEARS to break this thing in. I carry mine all the time and it hasn't picked up much "distressing" from dirt and scuffs at all. As for pics, I can take some and post them later, but the Filson pic thread over at SF will have more than you need.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

I have the original in green, and really like it for what its worth. I agree with your thoughts on the tan as well. As a side note, the computer version is good bit more substantial than the original. I would add that even the green is a little on the casual side. Depends on your own sense of style. If you are comfortable with it, should work fine.


----------



## red sweatpants (Jun 19, 2010)

I've had mine in tan for just about a year and it's showing very minimal wear. I use it daily and love it.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's the Filson bag thread with lots of pictures (https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=133759&highlight=Filson). I really like my Filson, but in hindsight I might have gone for a leather softside bag that would look more appropriate with suits (suppose I should get a second bag, but it's not high on my list). That said, if you're wearing sport coats and chinos/odd trousers, then the Filson looks great.


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

I've got one in olive. I've had it for about 4 years and it takes quite some time to break in.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I use a 258 as a travel briefcase. In retrospect, maybe the 257 would have been a better choice; the 258 is big. I haven't noticed it picking up a lot of dirt over three years. Definitely a bit rough and tumble for many business environments. Close enough for government work.


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

*love my F 256*

Non padded version, but plenty wide enough to carry a Thinkpad T60 in a neoprene sleeve. I like it as it isn't so wide that it is clunky. I only use the strap when I am in business casual or have an overcoat/raincoat to to protect the shoulders of my suits.

asf
https://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n234/hanscastorp_2006/IMG00114.jpg


----------



## MDCEMII (Apr 4, 2010)

I have the 257 in olive. I'd post photos, but they'd be nowhere near as good as the ones posted at SF, so I'll spare you. I'm pleased with the bag -- it's remarkably sturdy (don't look for much visible wear in the first year, though it will soften a bit), and I find all the separate internal pockets to be well organized and extremely useful. It's a good size for me, too. I usually carry a laptop, a couple magazines, a notebook, headphones, and all the standard odds and ends one picks up over the course of a week, and it has no trouble accommodating any of it. 

I work in a very casual environment, so for me its rugged/casual appearance isn't a problem. I will say, though, that I wish I'd gotten the brown instead of the olive. The olive can look a little too military-ish, whereas I think the brown helps make it a bit more elegant. I don't dislike it, but I never really considered the tan. I always felt it would just get too dirty. 

If I had one complaint about the bag, it would be the lack of easily accessible secure pockets. As I said, the inside of the bag is great, but to access it, you have to go through the snapped leather handle buttons, a button for a flap that closes over the top of the bag, as well asa zipper. It's a bit of a chore. There are external pockets on each side of the bag, but I sometimes worry (getting on trains and such) that they just sort of hang open, especially if you have too much stuff in them. Not a huge compliant, but worth mentioning, I guess. '

Great bag overall.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

How's this for an endorsement? My green 257 will be ten years old in January. I carry it everyday to the office and it has served me well. One of the main leather handle straps is slowly failing, tearing a tiny bit each day. I'll do whatever it takes to get this thing to its tenth birthday. I have a brand new one in my upstairs storage closet waiting to come off the bench. I've had it for two years, but the old one just won't quit.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^I'm sure Filson could fix that strap problem in a jiffy.


----------



## bjorn240 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a brown 257. Have had it nearly 3 years, and love it. Perfect for my commute with the laptop, the Economist, a portfolio, and a book. I liked it so much I bought a pullman (243) the other day; the pullman is tan.


----------



## ComboOrgan (Aug 28, 2006)

I just got my 257 in tan a month ago, and I am enjoying it so far. I don't really like the zipper on the main compartment - I never zip it, but it's only a minor annoyance. Other than that, it looks great, and it gives me a little joy carrying it around every day.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your comments. Very informative. I'll report in on mine when it arrives.

TT


----------

